# Sputnik V (Aussprache)



## Hutschi

Kontext:

Hallo, bei MDR aktuell wurde der Impfstoff Sputnik V  "Schputnik wie?" genannt. Ich denke - als Anglizismus. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum dann nicht "Sputnik five".

Ein Hörer meldete sich und fragte berechtigterweise: "Warum nicht sputnik pjat" (Спутник пять)?"

Meine Fragen: Warum heißt es nicht Sputnik Fünf? 
Was ist die korrekte deutsche Aussprache?

---
Ich denke nicht, dass "Sputnik wie" den Impfstoff und seine Schöpfer veräppeln sollte. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man in Deutsch darauf kommt (außer als Anglizismus).
Ist "Sputnik wie?" die "gebildete Aussprache"? (Abgeleitet von Englisch "V" und ins deutsche Sprachsystem überführt).

Oder ist es die EU-Aussprache?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, vielleicht wäre eher „ßputtnick fau“ korrekt? Oder doch „… wie“? Weil es von einem englischen Begriff abgeleitet ist?


> Der Impfstoff ist nach dem ersten sowjetischen Weltraumsatelliten benannt. Der Start von Sputnik 1 im Jahr 1957 gab der Weltraumforschung auf der ganzen Welt neuen Schwung und schuf einen sogenannten „Sputnikschock“ für die Weltgemeinschaft.[1] Das V wird wie der Buchstabe V ausgesprochen und steht für Victory, englisch für Sieg (über die Krankheit, über das Coronavirus).[13]
> Sputnik V – Wikipedia



Ich dachte eigentlich, es müsse „ßputtnick fünf“ heißen. (Ich lese meistens Artikel im Internet oder in Zeitschriften. Hörfunknachrichten höre ich nur ab und zu mal. Fernsehnachrichen sehe ich mir nur sehr selten an.)

Ich bin gespannt, was noch an Rückmeldungen kommen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist von einem russischen Begriff (ßputnik pjat = Sputnik 5) abgeleitet und von einer römischen Ziffer V._ Edit: Das ist Volksetymologie. Es stimmt so nicht, siehe Quellen von Schlabberlatz weiter hinten.)_
Aber: Du hast recht, es könnte die Mehrdeutigkeit "Victory" genutzt sein.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist von einem russischen Begriff (ßputnik pjat = Sputnik 5) abgeleitet und von einer römischen Ziffer V.


Quelle?

Im (in Wikipedia, s. o.) verlinkten Artikel steht Folgendes:


> *Sputnik V(AU)!*
> 
> Die Aussprache lässt sich zudem auch aus der kyrillischen Aussprache herleiten. Diese lautet „Спутник ви“. Das ви wird als leicht angehauchtes „wi“ ausgesprochen (vergleiche) und entspricht dem V(au).
> 
> Um die Bedeutung des Buchstabens V in diesem Umfang gibt es ebenfalls verschiedene Interpretationen _(The “V” stands for “vaccine.”)_, doch der offizielle Sputnik V Social Media Account auf Twitter spricht von V wie Victory (Sieg):
> 
> 
> 
> RDIF CEO Kirill Dmitriev: “This is a truly historic moment. V in the name of our vaccine stands for Victory and we wish the people of Argentina a decisive victory over this disease.”
> 
> 
> 
> Sputnik V: Das V steht nicht für 5
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal danke. Der Hinweis hat sehr geholfen.

Die russische Wikipedia bestätigt es.

Kyrillisch:
Спутник V — Википедия


*«Гам-КОВИД-Вак»*[3][4], с маркетинговым названием *«Спу́тник V»* ([cпу́тник ви]) 
Gam-Vovid-Vak mit dem Marketing-Namen Sputnik V (ßputnik wie)

---

Es ist also vom Englischen(?) Wort "Vaccine" oder "Victory" über die russische Kurzform *Вак=Vak=Vac* ins Deutsche gekommen.


Es ist also die russische Bezeichnung und Aussprache.

PS: Interessant ist die Verbindung zu "Victory".

Edit: "Victory" zugefügt.

Das heißt: MDR Aktuell hat es korrekt ausgesprochen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Quelle?


Es waren falsche Aussagen im Fernsehen vor ein paar Monaten. Ich habe es Dank Deiner Hilfe in meinem Beitrag korrigiert.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es waren falsche Aussagen im Fernsehen vor ein paar Monaten.


Alles klar 

(Edit:
Ich würde es „ßputtnick fau“ aussprechen, vgl. das Zitat in #4. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es von „victory“ abgeleitet ist.)

Mir fiel noch ein, dass ich noch nach dem echten Sputnik 5 suchen könnte. Voilà:






Quelle:
Korabl-Sputnik 2 with Strelka and Belincka



> Sputnik 5 (auch Korabl-Sputnik 2, bzw. Weltraumschiff 2) startete am 19. August 1960 und trug unter anderem zwei Hunde in den Weltraum: Strelka (russisch für „Pfeilchen“ → von Pfeil) und Belka (russisch für „Eichhörnchen“).
> Sputnik





> *Korabl-Sputnik 2*[2] (Russian: Корабль-Спутник 2 meaning _Ship-Satellite 2_), also known as *Sputnik 5* in the West,[3]
> Korabl-Sputnik 2


(Edit:
Korrektur:
Auch in Russland scheint diese Nummerierung gängig zu sein, s. u. #28.)

Der russische (Korabl-)Sputnik 5 heißt im Westen Sputnik 10:
List of spacecraft called Sputnik





Quelle:
Sputnik 10 – This Day in Tech History



> Sputnik 10 (oder Korabl-Sputnik 5), den letzten von insgesamt zehn Sputniks, startete die UdSSR am 25. März 1961 als Test für den Flug Juri Gagarins im April 1961. Dies war der fünfte Flug des Prototyps des Wostok-Raumschiffs. An Bord befand sich der Hund Swjosdotschka (russisch für „Sternchen“) sowie der Kosmonauten-Dummy Iwan Iwanowitsch.
> Sputnik


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde es „ßputtnick fau“ aussprechen


Also ich würde entweder _schputtnik fau_ (eingedeutscht) oder _ßpuutn(j)ick wi _(so nah wie möglich am Russischen) sagen. Warum sollte man nur das C am Anfang russisch aussprechen aber alles andere deutsch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> ßpuutnick


Das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. (Ich kann kein Russisch.)



berndf said:


> wi


Das kennt doch keiner 



berndf said:


> _schputtnik _


Das hört sich für meinen Geschmack nicht gut an.

Ich würde am liebsten bei „ßputtnick fau“ bleiben. Wie viele Leute gibt es wohl, die wissen, dass das ›u‹ lang sein müsste? Deine Varianten sind konsequenter, aber hören sich zu uncool an, behaupte ich einfach mal 

(Trotzdem danke für die Info!  )


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, bei MDR aktuell wurde der Impfstoff Sputnik V  "Schputnik wie?" genannt. Ich denke - als Anglizismus. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum dann nicht "Sputnik five".



Ich habe bisher in den Medien immer nur "Schputnik Fau" gehört.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde am liebsten bei „ßputtnick fau“ bleiben. Wie viele Leute gibt es wohl, die wissen, dass das ›u‹ lang sein müsste? Deine Varianten sind konsequenter, aber hören sich zu uncool an, behaupte ich einfach mal



Die Vokallänge spielt im Russischen keine große Rolle. Betonte Vokale sind ein klein wenig länger als "unsere" kurzen, aber es gibt keine Kurz-Lang-Paare, die man verwechseln kann, wie Miete und Mitte, Deswegen wird das russische Ohr wohl eher insensitiv gegenüber Länge sein.



Hutschi said:


> PS: Interessant ist die Verbindung zu "Victory".



Das scheint die Lösung zu sein: Глава РФПИ объяснил значение буквы "V" в названии "Спутника V"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Die Vokallänge spielt im Russischen keine große Rolle. Betonte Vokale sind ein klein wenig länger als "unsere" kurzen, aber es gibt keine Kurz-Lang-Paare, die man verwechseln kann, wie Miete und Mitte, Deswegen wird das russische Ohr wohl eher insensitiv gegenüber Länge sein.


Danke! Ich habe es also instinktiv richtig gemacht


----------



## Frank78

Schlabberlatz said:


> Danke! Ich habe es also instinktiv richtig gemacht



Jein. Die Länge ist irgendwo zwischen Bernds ßpuutnjick und deinem ßputtnjick. 

Hör mal hier. Bei Enian klingt es extrem lang und bei Alex und Ibrty kurz und bei eugeniavlasova ist irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## berndf

Das betonte Russische u ist geschlossen und halblang. Deutsch hat ein offenes kurzes und ein geschlossenes langues u. Ein halblanges geschlossene u ist dem langen deutsch u deutlichen näher als einem kurzem.

Genau dazwischen ist das betonte o: das ist halblang und halboffen, also in beiden Charakteristiken genau dazwischen. Ich habe damals schmunzeln müssen: Während der Winterspiele in Sotschi haben deutsche Journalisten gefragt ob das nun Sootschi oder Sottschi heißt. Die gefragten Russen haben die Frage nicht verstanden und die deutschen Journalisten die Antwort nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Jein. Die Länge ist irgendwo zwischen Bernds ßpuutnjick und deinem ßuttnjick.


Ach, ein ›j‹ kommt da auch noch vor? Dann habe ich es doch falsch gemacht 

Edit:


berndf said:


> Das betonte Russische u ist geschlossen und halblang. Deutsch hat ein offenes kurzes und ein geschlossenes langues u. Ein mittellanges geschlossene u ist dem langen deutsch u näher als einem kurzem.


Die Botschaft lautet also (buchstäblich):
Mach mal halblang, Schlabberlatz!
Ich werde versuchen, es zu beherzigen. Mal schauen, wie gut ich es hinbekomme, das ›u‹ halblang zu sprechen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Mach mal halblang, Schlabberlatz!


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Während der Winterspiele in Sotschi haben deutsche Journalisten gefragt ob das nun Sootschi oder Sottschi heißt. Die gefragten Russen haben die Frage nicht verstanden und die deutschen Journalisten die Antwort nicht.


----------



## Şafak

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich selbst keine Idee davon, ob „V“ "fünf" oder „fau“ bedeutet. Man sagt tatsächlich beide Variante. Da ich mir keine Nachrichten ansehe, weiß ich nicht, was die korrekte Aussprache ist. Ich glaube aber, dass „V“ fünf bedeutet (obwohl Wikipedia mir nicht zustimmt).


Frank78 said:


> Das scheint die Lösung zu sein: Глава РФПИ объяснил значение буквы "V" в названии "Спутника V"


Entschuldigung aber das klingt echt komisch. Meine erste Frage ist: wer ist dieser Herr? Was haben Investitionen mit dem Impfstoff und deinem Name zu tun? Er kann es nur vermuten, das „V“ „Sieg“ vom Englisch bedeutet aber ob das wirklich stimmt halte ich nur für zweifelhaft. Wenn du den Artikel weiter liest, dann siehst du, dass diese Idee als Scherz ausgesprochen wurde: ("Da "V" Sieg bedeutet, wünsche ich Argentinien einen Sieg im Kampf gegen Covid-19).

Der Impfstoffsname kann mit dem Name vom Hersteller zu tun haben. Was ich euch sicherlich sagen kann ist dass nicht jeder in Russland in der Tat weißt, was "V" wirklich bedeutet (entweder ist es so oder ich bin die einzige Person in der Welt, die "Sputnik fünf" sagt. Wenn meine Aussprache der echten Welt nicht entspricht, verweigere ich jedenfalls "Sputnik FAU" zu sagen. Das klingt mir wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Frieder

Kleine Zusatzinfo für alle, die sich mit dem kyrillischen Alphabet nicht auskennen: den Buchstaben "V" gibt es nicht im Russischen. Wenn sie ihn also "vi" nennen, dann lehnen sie sich damit an die englische Aussprache an.

Warum also sollte man nicht das gleiche im Deutschen tun? Ich würde nach meinem heutigen Informationsstand "Schputnik Wie" sagen. Oder einfach: Der russische Sputnik-Impfstoff.


----------



## Hutschi

Merkwürdigerweise gibt die russische Wikipedia mehrere falsche Herkunftsbezeichnungen an, die in Umlauf sind.

Спутник V — Википедия



> Не следует путать со Спутником-5 — пятым космическим аппаратом серии «Спутник».
> Не следует путать со Спутником — видом вирофагов рода Sputnikvirus.
> Не следует путать с ЭпиВакКороной — вакциной против COVID-19 ГНЦ ВБ «Вектор».



Nicht zu verwechseln mit *Sputnik-5*, dem fünften Raumschiff der Sputnik-Serie.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit* Sputnik*, einer Art von Virophagen der Gattung Sputnikvirus.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit Epi*V*acCorona, einem Impfstoff des Forschungszentrums "*V*ektor"  gegen COVID-19.

(Übersetzt mit DeepL und nach meinen eher bescheidenen Russischkenntnissen korrigiert, Hervorhebungen von mir.)

Bei MDR Aktuell wurde es heute früh Sputnik V als (schputnik vau) genannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich glaube aber, dass „V“ fünf bedeutet (obwohl Wikipedia mir nicht zustimmt).


Vor einigen Monaten wurde im Rundfunk mal gesagt, es sei die fünfte Variante gewesen, die sich dann als erfolgreich herausstellte. Aber ohne Quellen. Es hatte sich bei mir verfestigt.


----------



## Şafak

Hutschi said:


> Nicht zu verwechseln mit *Sputnik-5*, dem fünften Raumschiff der Sputnik-Serie.
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit* Sputnik*, einer Art von Virophagen der Gattung Sputnikvirus.
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit Epi*V*acCorona, einem Impfstoff des Forschungszentrums "*V*ektor" gegen COVID-19.
> 
> (Übersetzt mit DeepL und nach meinen eher bescheidenen Russischkenntnissen korrigiert, Hervorhebungen von mir.)


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> Warum also sollte man nicht das gleiche im Deutschen tun? Ich würde nach meinem heutigen Informationsstand "Schputnik Wie" sagen. Oder einfach: Der russische Sputnik-Impfstoff.


Also, das Problem ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, "V" ist ein Buchstabe und keine Zahl (keine Ziffer?)... Deswegen gilt deine Lösung für mich gar nicht.


----------



## Frank78

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Also, das Problem ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, "V" ist ein Buchstabe und keine Zahl (keine Ziffer?)... Deswegen gilt deine Lösung für mich gar nicht.



 Es kann doch genauso gut die römische Zahl 5 sein. Die russischen Zaren wurden ja auch so "nummeriert"


----------



## Şafak

Frank78 said:


> Es kann doch genauso gut die römische Zahl 5 sein. Die russischen Zaren wurden ja auch so "nummeriert"


Das ist genau was ich versuche zu sagen: Das ist die römische Zahl für mich.    Prove me wrong.


----------



## Frank78

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Das ist genau was ich versuche zu sagen: Das ist die römische Zahl für mich.    Prove me wrong.



Ah, ein "ob" täte deinem Satz gut.


----------



## Frieder

Jennifer Weiss said:


> dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, "V" ist ein Buchstabe und keine Zahl (keine Ziffer?)...


... dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob "V" ein Buchstabe oder eine Ziffer ist 



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Deswegen gilt deine Lösung für mich gar nicht.


Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, solltest du sie zumindest in Betracht ziehen .


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, solltest du sie zumindest in Betracht ziehen .


Ich bin voll sicher, aber ziehe andere Auslegungen in Betracht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich bin voll sicher,





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich glaube aber, dass „V“ fünf bedeutet (obwohl Wikipedia mir nicht zustimmt).


Warum glaubst du es nicht? Ist die russische Wikipedia unzuverlässig?

Gibt es für deine Auslegung eine Quelle?




> *Korabl-Sputnik 2*[2] (Russian: Корабль-Спутник 2 meaning _Ship-Satellite 2_), also known as *Sputnik 5* in the West,[3]
> Korabl-Sputnik 2


(#7.)


> Не следует путать со Спутником-5 — пятым космическим аппаратом серии «Спутник».


(#19.)
 Спутник-5 — Википедия
Wenn ich das richtig deute, wird der Satellit, der im Westen als Sputnik 5 bezeichnet wird, auch in Russland so genannt, entgegen der Angabe in der englischsprachigen Wikipedia.


Du siehst, Jennifer, dass der Name Sputnik 5 bereits vergeben ist! 





Quelle:
File:Sputnik-5 foto 2020.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ein Hörer meldete sich und fragte berechtigterweise: "Warum nicht sputnik pjat"


Das finde ich nicht "berechtigt", sondern ziemlich voreingenommen und Fakten ignorierend: Nämlich, dass quasi niemand weiß, wie "5" oder "V" auf Russisch ausgesprochen werden. Da schwelgt wohl ein Hörer in DDR-Mentalität, wo Russisch noch verbreiteter war. Wir sprechen doch aber auch keine spanischen, italienischen oder französischen Zahlen oder Buchstaben in der jeweiligen Sprache aus, sondern auf Deutsch. Auch bei "Mazda 323" kommt niemand auf die Idee, die Ziffern japanisch zu sprechen, oder? Also, völliger Quatsch, um mal Tacheles zu reden. Absolut gar nicht berechtigt.



Hutschi said:


> bei MDR aktuell wurde der Impfstoff Sputnik V "Schputnik wie?"


Das "Sp-" wird im Deutschen eben mit Sch- gesprochen und kein Deutscher muss sich drum kümmern, wie das ggf. im Russischen ist. Also das "Schp-" muss gar nicht erwähnt werden, das ist einfach normal, wenn man nichts besonders darüber weiß.

Das "V" als [vi:] zu sprechen scheint auf die anglisierte Variante des Buchstabens "V" zurückzuführen sein. Kann man machen, man könnte aber auch "V" [fau] sagen und ich stimme dir zu, dass wäre eigentlich die Standardaussprache. Warum eine anglisierte Form bei einem russischen Begriff favorisiert werden sollte, geht mir auch nicht sofort ein. Auf der anderen Seite wird eben alles globaler und international spricht man wohl von "Sputnik V [vi:]".



Hutschi said:


> Warum heißt es nicht Sputnik Fünf?


Ich habe es anfangs tatsächlich im Geiste so gesprochen. Sehr naheliegend. Dass das "V" wohl keine römische fünf ist, konnte man anfangs nicht ahnen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das finde ich nicht "berechtigt", sondern ziemlich voreingenommen und Fakten ignorierend: Nämlich, dass quasi niemand weiß, wie "5" oder "V" auf Russisch ausgesprochen werden.



Im Sendebereich von MDR wissen es schon recht viele, was russisch "5" heißt.  Und ich denke, es war auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint, denn "V" war ja nicht englisch gesprochen sondern wie deutsch "wie".
Selbst nach der Wiedervereinigung gab es hier noch Russisch in der Schule.

Wenn alles so eindeutig wäre, hätte ich den Faden nicht begonnen.

Und es erwies sich als viel komplexer, als ich anfangs dachte.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Und es erwies sich als viel komplexer, als ich anfangs dachte.


Na ja, Sputnik 5 ist bestimmte schon der gedankliche Vater und die Neu-Intepretation als "Victory" oder so eher ein PR-Gag.



Hutschi said:


> Im Sendebereich von MDR


Na ja, aber der Sendebereich sollte ja keinen Einfluss darauf haben, wie ein international bedeutsamer Impfstoff genannt wird. Das sollte schon einheitlich sein.


----------



## Şafak

Hutschi said:


> Im Sendebereich von MDR wissen es schon recht viele, was russisch "5" heißt. . Und ich denke, es war auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint, denn "V" war ja nicht englisch gesprochen sondern wie deutsch "wie".
> Selbst nach der Wiedervereinigung gab es hier noch Russisch in der Schule.
> 
> Wenn alles so eindeutig wäre, hätte ich den Faden nicht begonnen.
> 
> Und es erwies sich als viel komplexer, als ich anfangs dachte.


Wenn du es interessant findest, sage ich "Sputnik FIVE" oder "Sputnik FÜNF". Die Wahl hängt davon ab, mit wem ich spreche.  
Wenn "V" sicher ein Buchstabe wäre, dann würde "Sputnik WIE" (wie im Englisch) sagen. (Mit keinem Russischen "V" (B) oder Deutschen "fau" vollständig unabhängig davon, mit wem ich spreche).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, Sputnik 5 ist bestimmte schon der gedankliche Vater


Dafür gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte schon aber welche für das Gegenteil. Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Das einzige, was wir sicher wissen, ist dass der Impfstoff nach dem Satelliten Sputnik 1 benannt ist.


----------



## Şafak

Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum glaubst du es nicht? Ist die russische Wikipedia unzuverlässig?
> 
> Gibt es für deine Auslegung eine Quelle?



Doch. Ich kann mich ab und zu auf die russische Wikipedia verlassen. Aber diese Wiki-Seite klingt nicht überzeugend und ich kann keine Informationen im Internet darüber finden. Das einzige Info-Stück ist eigentlich dieses Gespräch mit "niemand-weisst-wem".  Ich kann mir russische Nachrichte anschauen, um herauszufinden, wie der Impfstoff in der Tat genannt wird.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Auf der anderen Seite wird eben alles globaler und international spricht man wohl von "Sputnik V [vi:]".


So ist es. Sputnik V ist ein internationaler Markenname und er wird eben so ausgesprochen (V=[vi:]) vermarktet.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> So ist es. Sputnik V ist ein internationaler Markenname und er wird eben so ausgesprochen (V=[vi:]) vermarktet.


Yep, so ist es und so muss man es akzeptieren. Globaler Markenname!


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Das "Sp-" wird im Deutschen eben mit Sch- gesprochen und kein Deutscher muss sich drum kümmern, wie das ggf. im Russischen ist. Also das "Schp-" muss gar nicht erwähnt werden, das ist einfach normal, wenn man nichts besonders darüber weiß.



Ja mit /st/ und /sp/ tut sich der Deutsche oft schwer. Frage mich immer noch, wer dieser Schtalin war.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Ja mit /st/ und /sp/ tut sich der Deutsche oft schwer. Frage mich immer noch, wer dieser Schtalin war.


Vielleicht Iosseb Bessarionis dse Dschughaschwili (der Kumpel von Wladimir Iljitsch Uljanow)? 
(Bei Stalin könnte man das „Sch“ wohl ausnahmsweise akzeptieren, meine ich. Man geht ja davon aus, dass es „der *Sch*tählerne“ (Stählerne) bedeutet, siehe hier.)



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Doch. Ich kann mich ab und zu auf die russische Wikipedia verlassen. Aber diese Wiki-Seite klingt nicht überzeugend und ich kann keine Informationen im Internet darüber finden. Das einzige Info-Stück ist eigentlich dieses Gespräch mit "niemand-weisst-wem".


Na ja, besser wenig als nichts:


berndf said:


> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na ja, Sputnik 5 ist bestimmte schon der gedankliche Vater
> 
> 
> 
> Dafür gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte schon aber welche für das Gegenteil. Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Das einzige, was wir sicher wissen, ist dass der Impfstoff nach dem Satelliten Sputnik 1 benannt ist.
Click to expand...





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich kann mir russische Nachrichte anschauen, um herauszufinden, wie der Impfstoff in der Tat genannt wird.


Wie denn nun? (Nicht flunkern, bitte  ) (Du könntest ja auch auf YouTube nach vielversprechenden Quellen suchen, wenn du bei den Nachrichten zu lange darauf warten musst, bis endlich mal jemand den Impfstoff erwähnt.)

Ich bin nach wie vor für „fau“. „wie“ könnte für Verwechslungen sorgen:
A: … Sputnik „wie“.
B: Sputnik _wie_*?
A: Sputnik „*wie*“, verdammt nochmal!


* (Ergänzung für Deutschlerner)


> drückt den Wunsch nach Wiederholung von etw. nicht (richtig) Verstandenem aus
> 
> Grammatik: elliptisch
> Beispiele:
> wie (bitte)?
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich bin nach wie vor für „fau“.


Die Deutsche Welle spricht es auch so aus: Russlands Impfkampagne mit Sputnik V läuft auf Hochtouren | DW | 27.02.2021


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Die Deutsche Welle spricht es auch so aus: Russlands Impfkampagne mit Sputnik V läuft auf Hochtouren | DW | 27.02.2021


Danke für den Link!

Der Sprecher sagt „Schpuutnik fau“, wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe.

(Moskau, du hast es besser. Zur Impfung mal eben ins Kaufhaus, und es gibt noch ein Schoko-Eis obendrauf! Mega!  )


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Sprecher sagt „Schpuutnik fau“, wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe.


----------



## Hutschi

In einem Video:
*Германия готова заказать российский "Спутник V" отдельно от ЕС – Россия 24*
(Deutschland ist bereit, den russischen Sputnik V separat von der EU zu bestellen - Russia 24, DeepL-Übersetzung))

wird es als

_sputnik wie s+p, wi mit langem i, wie in Russisch üblich)_

gesprochen, natürlich nicht mit deutschem Akzent.
Im Bild auf "Ansehen auf Youtube" klicken.

Video: 




Link nach Absprache mit Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, und was trägt die original russische Aussprache nun zum Thema bei? Ich verstehe nicht, was du damit sagen willst. Ich dachte nicht, dass die russische Aussprache strittig war.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe hier auf eine Frage geantwortet.
Außerdem habe ich #8 von Bernd verdeutlichen wollen.



berndf said:


> Also ich würde entweder _schputtnik fau_ (eingedeutscht) oder _ßpuutn(j)ick wi _(so nah wie möglich am Russischen) sagen.






Auch Du hast danach gefragt (als indirekte Frage):



Kajjo said:


> Das finde ich nicht "berechtigt", sondern ziemlich voreingenommen und Fakten ignorierend: Nämlich, dass quasi niemand weiß, wie "5" oder "V" auf Russisch ausgesprochen werden.



Demnach ist die russische Aussprache den meisten unbekannt. Ich nahm an, Du hast mich darauf hingewiesen, damit ich sie verdeutliche, wie sie ist.
Du hast implizit gesagt, dass es wichtig sei, sie zu kennen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Du hast implizit gesagt, dass es wichtig sei, sie zu kennen.


Nein, im Gegenteil. ich habe nur klar dargestellt, dass die allermeisten Deutschen nicht die original russische Aussprache kennen. Bitte schieb mir nichts in den Mund!

Wen du mein Zitat nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hättest, könnte das auch jeder sehen. Es folgte: " Wir sprechen doch aber auch keine spanischen, italienischen oder französischen Zahlen oder Buchstaben in der jeweiligen Sprache aus, sondern auf Deutsch."

Die russische Aussprache ist völlig egal dafür, wie der Impfstoff in Deutschland ausgesprochen wird. Es gibt zwar eine Tendenz, zunehmend neue Fremdwörter dichter an der Herkunftssprache zu sprechen, aber ausgerechnet in Bezug auf Russisch fällt mir kein anderes Beispiel ein.

Die russische Aussprache kann jeder Interessierte mühelos in einem Lexikon nachschlagen: Sputnik - LEO: Übersetzung im Russisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Bitte schieb mir nichts in den Mund!


Das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich habe es als Bitte verstanden.

Die Frage war: Wie wird es in den Nachrichten und ähnlichen Sendungen ausgesprochen? Ich habe einen Beleg geliefert: "wie".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wen du mein Zitat nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hättest, könnte das auch jeder sehen.


Er hat (zumindest auch) mir geantwortet und da hat er nichts aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


Kajjo said:


> in Bezug auf Russisch fällt mir kein anderes Beispiel ein.


Mir schon. Im ehemaligen Westen sind russische Ausspracheregeln vielleicht so wenig bekannt, dass sie keine Rolle spielen. Das gilt aber nicht generell. Meine Familie kommt z.B. mütterlicherseits aus Ostpreußen und dort gibt es viele russische Lehnworte, wie robotten für arbeiten, das mein Großvater oft verwendete und er hat das erste o immer wie im Russischen [ɐ] und nicht [o] ausgesprochen, wie man es im Deutschen tun würde. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dies in der ex-DDR auch anders ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich hatte explizit bei Jennifer nachgefragt, aber sie hat sich nicht gemeldet. Es ging – so habe ich das zumindest aufgefasst – um die Klärung der Frage, ob nun wirklich Sputnik „wie“ gesagt wird oder vielleicht doch Sputnik „pjat“.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie denn nun? (Nicht flunkern, bitte  ) (Du könntest ja auch auf YouTube nach vielversprechenden Quellen suchen, wenn du bei den Nachrichten zu lange darauf warten musst, bis endlich mal jemand den Impfstoff erwähnt.)


Dann hat Hutschi einen entsprechenden Beleg geliefert. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran kritikwürdig sein soll.




Hutschi said:


> Merkwürdigerweise gibt die russische Wikipedia mehrere falsche Herkunftsbezeichnungen an, die in Umlauf sind.
> 
> Спутник V — Википедия
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit *Sputnik-5*, dem fünften Raumschiff der Sputnik-Serie.
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit* Sputnik*, einer Art von Virophagen der Gattung Sputnikvirus.
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit Epi*V*acCorona, einem Impfstoff des Forschungszentrums "*V*ektor" gegen COVID-19.


Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Angaben als Herkunftsbezeichnungen gedacht sind. Ich nehme an, dass es nur um die mögliche Verwechslungsgefahr geht.



Hutschi said:


> Und ich denke, es war auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint, denn "V" war ja nicht englisch gesprochen sondern wie deutsch "wie".


Hast du die Ausprache des englischen V mit der Aussprache des „double-u“ verwechselt? Siehe (und höre) hier: vee - Wiktionary


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist die russische Aussprache des V, die ich im Radio gehört habe, und sie ist auch in dem russischen Video.
Zumindest höre ich es so.
In dem russischen Video ist es "Sputnik wie".

("Wie" stimmt auch nicht völlig exakt, kommt aber näher als die englische Version. Letztlich ist es nicht "Pjat" (fünf). Und das war die Hauptfrage. Dazu braucht man keine Phonetik zu kennen,)

@bernd: (edit: kleine Korrektur)
Bei "Rabota" = die Arbeit wird das erste "a" von работа wie "a" gesprochen. 
Los! An die Arbeit! = "Rabota, rabota!" 
(Nicht verwechseln mit "Roboter", was bei gleicher ursprünglicher Herkunft aus dem Tschechischen übernommen wurde. - russisch " ро́бот " - mit "o". "O" wird in unbetonter Stellung "a" gesprochen.)
Seit der Wiedervereinigung kommt es kaum noch vor.

---
Jedenfalls bleibt das Gesamtergebnis: Unerwarteterweise war "Sputnik wie" die korrekte Aussprache, nicht "Sputnik fünf". ("Wie" habe ich verwendet, weil ich nicht genügend firm in IPA bin. Es war voll ins deutsche Lautsystem eingebaut. Nichtmuttersprachler habe ich in der Zwischenzeit mit Akzent gehört.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> denn "V" war ja nicht englisch gesprochen sondern wie deutsch "wie".


V wird im Englischen gesprochen wie deutsch "wie". Das ist genau dasselbe.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Hast du die Ausprache des englischen V mit der Aussprache des „double-u“ verwechselt?


Viele Deutsche haben Schwierigkeiten damit, V und W *unterschiedlich *auszusprechen. Sie sagen entweder _vhat, ve, vase _und _advise_ oder _what, we, wase_ und _adwise _aber nicht _what, we, vase_ und _advise_. Noch schwerer ist die Unterscheidung für Bayern und Österreicher, weil deren Dialekt keinen der beiden Laute hat sondern nur einen, der genau in der Mitte zwischen beiden liegt.


----------



## Şafak

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich hatte explizit bei Jennifer nachgefragt, aber sie hat sich nicht gemeldet. Es ging – so habe ich das zumindest aufgefasst – um die Klärung der Frage, ob nun wirklich Sputnik „wie“ gesagt wird oder vielleicht doch Sputnik „pjat“.


„Wie“. 😁😁

Ich gebe es zu, meine Freunde und ich sind die größten Dummköpfe Russlands, weil wir (zumindest ich) wirklich glaubten, dass „V“ 5 bedeutet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> V wird im Englischen gesprochen wie deutsch "wie". Das ist genau dasselbe.


Mein Reden!  (Wobei die Färbung des Vokals aber ein wenig abweicht, oder?)


berndf said:


> Viele Deutsche haben Schwierigkeiten damit, V und W *unterschiedlich *auszusprechen. Sie sagen entweder _vhat, ve, vase _und _advise_ oder _what, we, wase_ und _adwise _aber nicht _what, we, vase_ und _advise_. Noch schwerer ist die Unterscheidung für Bayern und Österreicher, weil deren Dialekt keinen der beiden Laute hat sondern nur einen, der genau in der Mitte zwischen beiden liegt.


Danke für die Info! (Allerdings wäre es mMn nicht nötig gewesen, ›unterschiedlich‹ hervorzuheben. Es wäre ja merkwürdig, wenn es andersherum wäre, d. h., wenn irgendjemand Schwierigkeiten hätte, es *gleich* auszusprechen.)



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich gebe es zu, meine Freunde und ich sind die größten Dummköpfe Russlands, weil wir (zumindest ich) wirklich glaubten, dass „V“ 5 bedeutet.


OK, das hast du gesagt, und nicht ich 
Aber egal, es gibt für alles eine Ausrede, das darf man nicht vergessen  Wenn du dich aktuell fern der Heimat aufhältst und die (russischen) Nachrichten nicht täglich verfolgst, dann kannst du zwangsläufig nicht jedes Detail mitbekommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> (Wobei die Färbung des Vokals aber ein wenig abweicht  , oder?)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wobei die Färbung des Vokals aber ein wenig abweicht, oder?


In offenen Silben sind etwaige Abweichungen innerhalb der Variabilität innerhalb verschiedener deutscher und englischer Akzente, würde ich sagen. Vor dunklem l hat BrE /i:/ einen etwas andere Aussprache, was hier aber nicht relevant ist. In AmE ist Vokallänge irrelevant, was zu einer anderen Wahrnehmung in einem deutschen Ohr führen könnte. Das gilt aber für einige deutsche Akzente auch (bayrisch z.B.).


----------

